# Red Radiance Embroidery Project



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I have been working on an Embroidery project this winter. It is called Red Radiance is taken from the December 2000 issue of American Patchwork & Quilting magazine.

I need to get her marked and then I plan to hand quilt her.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh, that is simply beautiful! You did all the embroidery by hand?


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

That is very pretty. 
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Very pretty!  I love red work, have a bunch of tea towels I did in it.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes, she is all hand embroidered. A very relaxing evening project for the winter.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

that is very pretty! How big is it?


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

My hat 's off to you Gretchen, that's an heirloom you have made there. :grin:


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

She is approximately 46 - 47 inches square. It was just so relaxing to do the embroidery. I remember way back when I was 6 and mom taught me to embroider. To me embroidery just brings back pleasant memories of long ago.


----------



## woodwind77 (Sep 18, 2014)

That is a beautiful quilt, Gretchen, and I agree with flowergurl, definitely an heirloom. My Mom taught me to embroider, too, and I used to do a lot of it. I've been wanting to get back into it and you've certainly inspired me with that lovely quilt ! Thank you for sharing it with us !


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Making me think maybe it is time to do some embroidery again!Just beautiful.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

That is fantastic. I also love to embroider. Mom and Grandma taught me as well. I have made baby blankets but lately it's been dish towels for the nieces and nephews.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Snowlady, show us some of your work please.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow Ms. Gretchen Ann! 

What a remarkable heirloom that you have made. We are soul sisters as I too enjoy the combination of stitchery and piecing in a project. There is something that seems to make the pieces timeless in my opinion.

Thank for you for sharing such beauty with us.

RHT


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I've finally got her marked and she is in the small quilting frame. More quilting has been completed since I took this picture.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Very very nice!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm still quilting and she is 3/4th finished! :nanner: 

I quilt on her mostly in the evenings.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

She is a FINISH! :bouncy: I sewed the binding down this afternoon!

Red Headed Tricia - Show us what you've done so far with your Radiance, please.


----------



## CuriousWanderer (Feb 23, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## ccgal2 (Jun 27, 2015)

Nicely done! Are you entering in the fair?


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

Well I'm only working on this version of "Radiance" while Curtis is in his Boy Scout's weekly meeting. So I decided that this makes a perfect "traveling" project. I wait for an hour and a half. :bored:

I'm doing mine in Indigo Blue DMC #336. I've got the center traced on to bleached muslin and in the hand hoop. I'm taking special care in my stitching as to keep them equal in length and neat. Because depending on the finished project, several of my friends tell I need to be brave  and enter a local fair with something so others can see my pretty stitching. :knitting:

They think that it would be good for me. :runforhills: And it would keep me motivated I guess. I'm kind of slow probably not next year but the "Friends" are striving for the following year the latest. :bash: They know it's on my bucket list and I've been avoiding it. :idea: 
Guess not anymore. :huh: LOL 

So here it is: 

RHT


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

You are off to the start Tricia. You can get a lot completed in an hour and half.

We had children in 4-H for 20 consecutive years. I am faired out and refuse to attend anymore. :hair

I made Red Radiance for myself. I will show her for show and tell at the various quilting groups I attend. After that she will hang in my living room for me to enjoy. I have such a sense of accomplishment and pleasure when I look at her. She makes me smile. :happy:

Thanks you for all the compliments. And thank you Tricia for taking the pattern. Now I won't be tempted to start another one. :clap:


----------



## scwit (Mar 2, 2011)

Very lovely, I too find embroidery very relaxing!


----------

